# Bullies( lots of pics)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are some pics that I have been asked for of my friends bullies-
I believe he has some nice dogs and none are over done 

Enjoy*

Newest addition- Chanel - direct granddaughter of Juan Gotti



















Trouble(pocket)*



















Trouble and his brother*










Eve( pocket)










Diesel (xl)



















Nani( xl)




























Taz( standard )
Agility champ -my favorite of his bunch*










*


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous Bullies, That Nani`s very pretty. They all do [=


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice looking dogs!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pack look in great shape too.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Nice pack look in great shape too.


Yep, love it when I see Bullies in shape!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you 
We love fit bullies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are just gorgeous. I'm loving that pic of Diesel, he looks like Dosia 
Taz is one amazing looking boy too. Man those are all some beautiful dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> They are just gorgeous. I'm loving that pic of Diesel, he looks like Dosia
> Taz is one amazing looking boy too. Man those are all some beautiful dogs


Haha Taz is the man!!! 
Diesel is still a pup so no conditioning yet but he's sure handsome !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are all beautiful. What a great bunch


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> They are all beautiful. What a great bunch


Thank you


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

nani looks great, they all do, it is nice to see in shape bullies!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> nani looks great, they all do, it is nice to see in shape bullies!!!!



:woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the Bully breeds at all, but I do like well conditioned and healthy looking dogs. I wish more people that are involved with bullies would breed dogs like your friends. Thanks for posting those photos.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm not a fan of the Bully breeds at all, but I do like well conditioned and healthy looking dogs. I wish more people that are involved with bullies would breed dogs like your friends. Thanks for posting those photos.


I can respect that. I'm hoping my Athena and others can change opinions like yours. I think she's going to be a fantastic example for the breed!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm not a fan of the Bully breeds at all, but I do like well conditioned and healthy looking dogs. I wish more people that are involved with bullies would breed dogs like your friends. Thanks for posting those photos.


I definitely agree- I think his dogs range from 38 lbs to 60. From what I understand- he only chooses the best specimens he can find. He's going to start a small kennel but not for a while. Best part is the older dogs are titled and OFA certified


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I can respect that. I'm hoping my Athena and others can change opinions like yours. I think she's going to be a fantastic example for the breed!


I hope mine does too- more lean and clean


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I really like the kind of Bully he has I think this is what I would strive for if I were in the Bully game. I believe more people like this could really turn around the Bully Breed, as far as condition and correct structure goes.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I really like the kind of Bully he has I think this is what I would strive for if I were in the Bully game. I believe more people like this could really turn around the Bully Breed, as far as condition and correct structure goes.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I invited him to join so I'm hoping he does today


----------



## Odens Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Great looking dogs!! I love the TRIs (especially Taz), what a gorgeous dog! All in great shape too! What does your buddy do to condition his dogs???


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice bunch


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Odens Mac said:


> Great looking dogs!! I love the TRIs (especially Taz), what a gorgeous dog! All in great shape too! What does your buddy do to condition his dogs???


Thank you- hand walks and flirt pole / tug of war with good quality food



angelbaby said:


> very nice bunch


thank you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not a bully fan at all but if your going to own and breed them that's how they should look those are some of the best looking bullies I have seen and well conditioned too this is how you do it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Not a bully fan at all but if your going to own and breed them that's how they should look those are some of the best looking bullies I have seen and well conditioned too this is how you do it.


Nice Sadie- he's the main one who schools me all the time lol- 
I would consider him my mentor- he's the one I call for EVERYTHING


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some how I missed this.. Great looking dogs. Very nice to see pics of them


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Some how I missed this.. Great looking dogs. Very nice to see pics of them


 Thank you


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He joined- username is coco36


----------



## coco36 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank u all 4 all the wonderful comments left on my bullies.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the pics, Freddie!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love the pics, Freddie!


Thank you- i can't take credit tho lol especially since he just joined- check two posts up.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think we all apperciate a good lookin dog or 2  bullies are no dif, what we see as fat, under worked with bowed legs or that waddle when they run others see as cool because they are short and wide ans long, I belive we all are in favor of bullys as bullys just not bullys as APBTs but love me some tri bullies for sure


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Agreed ^^^^^


----------



## Tellu367185 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOAH... and yes that's a good woah... His dogs are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------

